# Geany cannot read greek



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 18, 2010)

Geany cannot read Greek
I want to help translation of Freebsd handbook on Greek but i cannot read the already translated texts!
I don't want to put

```
export LANG="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_CTYPE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
export LC_COLLATE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
```
on my .xinitrc file because this translates everything on Greek!
My programs etc. For example Opera is not saying "File" "Edit" etc. Says "Î‘ÏÏ‡ÎµÎ¯Î¿" "EÏ€ÎµÎ¾ÎµÏÎ³Î±ÏƒÎ¯Î±" etc
Any ideas just to have my system the ability to recognize greek but not translate all my system on Greek?


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

Just prefix the needed environment variables to the geany command line you use. Something like this:
`$ LANG="el_GR.ISO8859-7" LC_CTYPE="el_GR.ISO8859-7" LC_COLLATE="el_GR.ISO8859-7" geany...`
You can put it into a script if you like.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

That could be a good idea 
How to learn to write my own scripts? What language is exactly a script?
For example .xinitrc.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 19, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> That could be a good idea
> How to learn to write my own scripts? What language is exactly a script?
> For example .xinitrc.



Without looking I'd guess that xinit(1) uses #!/bin/sh for most everything.

What I do for stuff like above is ([red]warning! vorsicht!  ÐžÐ¿Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾![/red]  I am a bufoon and clumsy, good Lord, man, don't take my word for it here, read!) something akin to:
[cmd=""]mkdir ~/scripts && echo '#\!/bin/sh \
LANG=\"el_GR.ISO8859-7\" LC_CTYPE=\"el_GR.ISO8859-7\" LC_COLLATE=\"el_GR.ISO8859-7\" geany' >> scripts/hellenicgeany && chmod u+x scripts/hellenicgeany[/cmd]

Then you just start it from the command line like [cmd=""]./scripts/hellenicgeany[/cmd]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

well even 
	
	



```
$ LANG="el_GR.ISO8859-7" LC_CTYPE="el_GR.ISO8859-7" LC_COLLATE="el_GR.ISO8859-7"
```
 worked because when i put it on .xinitrc just for test, everything worked expect geany. On mousepad & nedit, i had greek but on geany no


----------

